# Не загружается минимал CD Gentoo 2004.2

## IGORR

Господа возникла такая проблема. Стоит на работе комп SIS651+PIV 2.4 Ghz выкачал минимал образ собрал Gentoo все нормально. Дома стоит комп на связке nForce2+AMD 2600+ пробую загрузится что бы повторить установку благо пакеты уже выкачаны. Не грузится как будто не загрузочный СД, попробовал сдром с работы принес не грузится, попробовал DVD привод, попробовал другую мать на nForce2 не грузится, может кто встречал подобные проблемы? пробовал SUSE нормально загружается.

----------

## deadlyFROZEN

А на чем загрузка останавливается?

----------

## IGORR

Загрузки вообще не происходит как будто диск не загрузочный, т.е. биос не видит что сд загрузочный. попробовал 2 матери асус и гигабайт на нфорсе2 4 разных привода сдром и двд. я вообще в шоке как так может быть?

----------

## deadlyFROZEN

может ты просто диск повредил :Question: 

----------

## IGORR

Да нет диск нормальный, на рабочей машине грузится, где sis стоит и на интеловском чипсете тоже грузится, на via нет машин проверить не имею возможности. все перепробовал и винты отключал, пробовал принудительно выбирать загрузку с сд, не хочет и все тут. ладно если бы на одной машине а то с разными матерями. одно объединяет чипсет nforce2, пробовал биос поновее перешить не помогло. Пробовал диск записывать и на RW и на разные диски 3 болванки убил ни какого эфекта

----------

## IGORR

Господа у всех что грузится?

неужели у всех проблем нет?

----------

## Jekpol

Та же самая проблема. Похоже дело в самом образе.

----------

## IGORR

А кто нибудь пробовал перекачивать образ. или у всех компы на интеловских чипсетах? и проблем не имеют.

----------

## Jekpol

Здесь похоже даже не от чипсета зависимость. Я пробовал на amd чипсете - грузится, на via vt82c694 - нет, на via kt600 - да, на старых intel- нет. То есть определить прямую зависимость мне не удалось за не имением времени. Есть подозрение на cdrom(rw, combo).

----------

## IGORR

Я вот и думаю перекачивать ли мне 90 метров образа. Может поправили?

блин жалко траффика. Я вообще то выкачивал практически в день объявления с российского зеркала может там просто глюки какие были?

----------

## Jekpol

Я выкачивал 2 дня назад, так что качать не советую и вряд ли поправят в ближайшее время. Лучше бы с Knopix загрузился, благо он есть у меня., а потраченный трафик пустил на новые пакеты.

----------

## IGORR

Вот это дельная мысль! Я вчера выкачал slax 4.1.4, впечатляет, тоже буду разбираться, он как раз на 8см болванку влезает. Пробовал с него загружаться класс! Жалко что русской локали там нет надо пересобирать с поддержкой локали. Но для того чтоб загрузится и поставить gentoo он как раз подходит. Спасибо за совет.

----------

## napalm

К сожалению, та же проблема.

Собрал сервачек под всякие мелкие нужды (AMD K6-200), так этот тоже не считает загрузочными ни Minimal ни Universal.

Попробовал загрузиться на соседнем тазике (Celeron 2.4) с тем же CD-приводом (!) - получилось.

Выкрутил винт из К6, поставил Генту на Целероне, чтобы после инсталляции вкрутить винт обратно в К6, чтобы оно там работало. Вроде все хорошо поставилось, на Целероне грузится.

Вкрутил в К6 - сюрприз.

Ядро виснет после фразы:

Freeing unused kernel memory: 252k freed

Подумал, может я ядро компилил под Intel.

Стояло i686 - знаю 100%, что на К6 такое работает.

Ладно, перекомпилил конкретно под К6 - та же фигня.

Поигрался между ядрами 2.4.* и 2.6.* - 0 на массу.

Похоже, дело не в ядре. Т.к. я обратил внимание, что на Целероне после вышеуказанной фразы дальше уже грузится INIT.

У кого-нибудь есть какие-либо мысли?

----------

## Nevell

Ребятки вы неповерите как все просто =)

Надо просто пересобрать исошник самому... Зделать маленькое изменение...

Создаем занова исошник (естественно со всеми каталогими и т.д. оригинального исошника), берем с этого исошника из папки /isolinux/isolinux.bin и прошиваем его туды как загрузочную область (т.е. делаем из этого .bin имижда boot-сектор), прожигаем диск, пользуемся...  :Wink: 

----------

## Nelud

Ну насмешили! На самом деле всё ещё проще, надо читать документацию!!! в частности, Alternative Installation Guide

Идём по ссылке http://btmgr.sourceforge.net/ , создаём дискетку и грузимся с неё, в менюшке выбираем загрузку с CD и вуаля![/url]

----------

## Nevell

Извините за оффтом, но у меня все проще, сразу грузищься с СД, никаких Дискет!  :Wink: 

----------

## AHTOH

 *Nevell wrote:*   

> Ребятки вы неповерите как все просто =)
> 
> Надо просто пересобрать исошник самому... Зделать маленькое изменение...
> 
> Создаем занова исошник (естественно со всеми каталогими и т.д. оригинального исошника), берем с этого исошника из папки /isolinux/isolinux.bin и прошиваем его туды как загрузочную область (т.е. делаем из этого .bin имижда boot-сектор), прожигаем диск, пользуемся... 

 

Благодарю, помогло. Причём прожиг токмо на 4x. Всё что больше загрузчик ругался на ошибку чтения сектора.

Но мля маты я все вспомнил... Нахера спрашивается делать такой кривой minimal CD?

----------

